# How to use a sleeve expander tool to fix your Thera-Tube to your slingshot



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried "Powtoon" an the result is this tutorial :






This could also be interesting:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23930-my-new-tooltoy/


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Funny and interesting, thank you very much mate.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

y.o.r.k said:


> I tried "Powtoon" an the result is this tutorial :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice tut. thanks

instead of cutting use a "lochzange"and it will last longer and wont split


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

leon13 said:


> very nice tut. thanks
> instead of cutting use a "lochzange"and it will last longer and wont split


Good idea! But I don't own a "Lochzange" but a "Locheisen". I'll put a dowel in the tube to pierce it.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

y.o.r.k said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > very nice tut. thanks
> ...


nice denglish konversation i like das the Locheisen will do it but for 3 € - 5 € u can have it more easier if u cant fined one I could send u on ?


----------



## GMG (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey. Cooles Video.....THX alot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool video, nicely done!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Well done this tutorial, thanks for showing this tool !


----------

